# Evil Romney Doesn't Care About His Garbage Man!!!



## heavyiron (Oct 4, 2012)

Just when I think the left has played out their "Romney is evil" cards, they show up with this ad, featuring some dude who claims to pick up Romney trash. Yes, Romney garbage man is in this video
complaining that "...I know my body's going to break down. Mitt Romney doesn't care about"

Seriously, do you care or know who your garbage man is? I don't know who they are, yes they offer a good service that I pay for. Does the fact that I don't know about them and bake them brownies or run out and hug them at 5 am in the morning make me evil? Apparently so if I'm Mitt Romney.

LMAO at this crybaby "victim"






A labor union that supports President Barack Obama's re-election campaign has released an attack ad that features a sanitation worker collecting trash outside Mitt Romney's multimillion-dollar California mansion.

"My name is Richard Hayes, and I pick up Mitt Romney's trash," the man says to the camera in the 60-second Web ad. "We're kind of like the invisible people, you know. He doesn't realize, you know, that the service we provide, you know, if it wasn't for us, you know, it would be a big health issue, us not picking up trash."

"Picking up 15, 16 tons by hand, you know that takes a toll on your body," Hayes continued. "When I'm 55, 60 years old, I know my body's going to be break down. Mitt Romney doesn't care about that."

Read more: http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/r...-election.html​


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 4, 2012)

Really???  Honestly, really? 

"I'm A GARBAGE MAN AND MITT ROMNEY DOESN'T CARE ABOUT ME?"

*SHUT THE FUCK UP, YOU HAVE A JOB MANY PEOPLE WOULD KILL FOR THESE DAYS!  *

Big pussy ass bitch.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 4, 2012)

Hahaha


blak guy


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 4, 2012)

oh fuck! I've really seen it all, LOL!!

brownies or a hug, what the fuck ever! LOL

talk about your *HIGH ESTROGEN PROBLEM! *?

I guess Romney is clean as a whistle if this is all they got, lol... I wonder how much they spend on ads like this, waste management at the highest level?


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm sure that before becoming pres, Barry and Michelle used to bake cookies for their garbage man at least once a week.  You can just tell they think about the little guys that serve them everyday.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 4, 2012)

does the garbage man care about mitt romney?


----------



## charley (Oct 4, 2012)

=    lol.......


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 5, 2012)

All my garbage man does is leave me nasty grams that my recycled cardboard is not tied up right or it's to big, bastards


----------



## longworthb (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh nooooooooo (family guy voice)
fucking cry baby


----------



## oufinny (Oct 5, 2012)

Whining ass negro,STFU you have a job.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

complains about being a garbage man until he is 60, but never does a thing to change...

Lol who here has ever given there garbage man a hug? I don't know about your but if you work are you even home when the garbage man comes by? I never even seen my garbage man he comes once a week and I am doing some thing called being a productive citizen.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 5, 2012)

The garbage man will get over it.  He was probably paid a hefty sum to cry the blues.  Hell, I'd cry the blues, too, if they paid me for it.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 5, 2012)

My original comment above still counts.  However, it is all in how you look at your work.

My wife's uncle was a garbage man in a rich suburb back in NY state. I don't want to name names, but the houses he served had the owner of a pro-football team, several of the star players, really loaded lawyers and doctors, and old money types. The city offered my wife's uncle promotions a number of times in his career.  He rejected them all.  He spent 30 years on that route hauling trash.  When at a stop, he would pick the trash.  He would take shit home and clean the item up, or fix it. Think real Tiffany lamps with a bad cord and so one.  When he retired, he had made/saved enough money to buy a huge RV. He and the aunt hit the road and traveled around the country and Canada for 2 year WITHOUT ever touching his pension checks.   The guy passed a couple years ago and that is when it was found out he made at least a million dollars being a garbage man.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 5, 2012)

one man's trash is another man's cash


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

I want my trash man to line my cans back up like they line up Romneys. Wtf?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

garbage men get paid very well and they should be. it's nasty but very important work. i think if it were YOUR job being threatened it might not be such a big laugh. the lack of empathy today is disgusting. oh hahahahaha people are scared of losing their jobs. i guess if that doesn't bother you any Romney is your man. good luck paying some private company to do as good a job hauling your trash as cheaply as what we all pay now


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

Private companies empty trash in rural areas already. But you may have only one choice in picking who hire.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

i know. i had to hire someone to do it years ago and you pay what they want or do it yourself. it was 35 dollars a month plus tips and holiday bonuses 20 years ago. have fun paying what it might be now.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i know. i had to hire someone to do it years ago and you pay what they want or do it yourself. it was 35 dollars a month plus tips and holiday bonuses 20 years ago. have fun paying what it might be now.



 We have,  but it's not a problem, we work for a living, No tips, no bonuses, we hired a company, we werent the employer.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

neighborhoods look great when everyone pays but some didn't and you'd see bags dumped on the side of the road or in the woods. places are going to look real nice when some can't or won't pay.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

NYC’s Sanitation Department Start Hauling Away Garbage; Anger Remains ? CBS New York

just a short strike to protest cutbacks shows how fast the problem can get bad.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> neighborhoods look great when everyone pays but some didn't and you'd see bags dumped on the side of the road or in the woods. places are going to look real nice when some can't or won't pay.



That is a county issue right there. I would be pissed if that type of issue went to the president. The president has more important shit to deal with then is trash being pick up. If the county can not handle that then they should be fired and replaced. Easy as that. We have GREAT waste services where I live. I also lived in a rural area where we paid 35$ every two months. Not to bad if you ask me... 

As for giving high fives and shit to the garbage man and hugs and cookies. Get a life man... You want me to what? thank for you doing your duty as an American on working and paying taxes. How about this to bitch about.. I was 19 years old returning from my first tour over seas and got spit in the face and rocks thrown at me from rioting liberals. It was a bunch John Carry protesters that were anti-war. 

So how come its ok for Liberals to riot/protest for green energy, occupy, anti-war, polar bears and ect its ok. But if a conservative protests about food stamps, welfare, gov't assistance he is racist. Shit I hate every lazy American equal white, black, mexican, or asian. If you are not doing every thing i your free will to support this economy your worthless.

Also where do anti-war protesters get the right to protest my friends funeral. Cpl Hubbard past away in 2007 after his father lost his other son a year earlier in Iraq. Protesters showed up rioting his funeral because he was in the Army. Just so happens a local veterans motorcycle club saw this live on the news and cruised over to display a non-violent support for his son. The father asked the Clubs president to rev his engines so loud that no one can hear the ignorant fools protest. So during the funeral we heard a symphony of Harley reeving up to redline. They reeved until the gun salute. I was honestly ready to kill them, if it was not for my 8 year old sister there at the time I would have hurt some one for that.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> garbage men get paid very well and they should be. it's nasty but very important work. i think if it were YOUR job being threatened it might not be such a big laugh. the lack of empathy today is disgusting. oh hahahahaha people are scared of losing their jobs. i guess if that doesn't bother you any Romney is your man. good luck paying some private company to do as good a job hauling your trash as cheaply as what we all pay now



People should try going without trash pickup for a couple weeks.  See how important it really is.  Just like the janitor at work.  When all the shitters in the building are plugged up solid that guy gets to be real important real fast.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

^^^ who ever said we do not appreciate it? But you don't ask for praise to do your damn job. You do not expect some one to give you a high five or a hand shake. Sure its nice and feels good, but you wake up every morning lace up your boots and get your job done.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> People should try going without trash pickup for a couple weeks.  See how important it really is.  Just like the janitor at work.  When all the shitters in the building are plugged up solid that guy gets to be real important real fast.




where I'm from, your paycheck is your reward.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

if you have no sympathy for hardworking Americans getting their jobs cut then you have no right to bitch about the unemployment rate and i hope karma makes you next.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

Arnt you the one that said you supported the gov't downsizing the Hardworking service men and kicking them out of there jobs. Saying they can get a civilian job?


----------



## njc (Oct 5, 2012)

Boo freakin' hoo

He should be embarassed


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you have no sympathy for hardworking Americans getting their jobs cut then you have no right to bitch about the unemployment rate and i hope karma makes you next.



Why does he need sympathy because Romney never personally when out of his way to give him a good game? If picking up trash gets you a high 5 then I should have a line around the corner of girls sucking my dick for going to war.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> Arnt you the one that said you supported the gov't downsizing the Hardworking service men and kicking them out of there jobs. Saying they can get a civilian job?



obama is for reining in the growth of the military. we aren't hiring thousands more garbage men than we need. you are against privatizing military jobs but not essential government jobs? talk to someone in montreal about how the mob ends up with all these contracts. jfc. if it ain't broke don't fix it because the solution isn't going to be pretty.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> if you have no sympathy for hardworking Americans getting their jobs cut then you have no right to bitch about the unemployment rate and i hope karma makes you next.




lol, your bleeding benevolent heart is misplaced.

As for the unemployment rate, I have never been more apprehensive to invest my money to grow our business which *always* includes hiring new people than I am right now because of this administration and the uncertainty that it has given America by deceiving so many people and growing the proverbial welfare system (obamacare included) that doesn't help people, it enables them to stay unproductive and unemployed at a cost our great nations taxpayers don't want to pay and this country can't afford. that LW is the potus and his karma working for you, I guarantee you I am not the only small business owner who feels this way.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

weird how everyone is still screaming about the mosquito and not the hyena.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2012)

He picks up Mitt's trash? _

He _is society's trash.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> weird how everyone is still screaming about the mosquito and not the hyena.



predictable, how you change the topic when you get blasted with some real truth about a real issue that you refuse to acknowledge. We are discussing one topic, that doesn't discount other topics, stay on point here if you can.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 5, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> where I'm from, your paycheck is your reward.



I'm not saying it isn't.  I'm only saying that these supposedly menial jobs are taken for granted.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> I'm not saying it isn't.  I'm only saying that these supposedly menial jobs are taken for granted.



Almost everyone is taken for granted.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Oct 5, 2012)

i burn my trash


yes even the plastic..so...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

the more people who lose their jobs the more desperate they become and the better Mitt's chance to abolish minimum wage and have people working for peanuts.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 5, 2012)

do your job right and dont act like this jackass then you wont have to worry about losing your job. when i work, i do what im supposed to do and i do it right. i dont care if you dont like me or not, kiss my ass and let me do my job.

trashman rage on hidden cam - YouTube


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the more people who lose their jobs the more desperate they become and the better Mitt's chance to abolish minimum wage and have people working for peanuts.



up minimum wage, and the prices of goods and services goes up. it's a balance. Do you really believe that the minimum wage would ever be abolished? if you see a scenario where Mitt Romney gets elected and the country abolishes the minimum wage then you are lost. Each state has their own minimum wage as well. many of those higher than the federal minimum wage. As a matter of fact your states minimum wage is .25 cents higher than the federal minimum wage. So if the federal minimum wage is completely abolished it affects people in your state NOT AT ALL. your misplaced, and ridiculous hatred has blinded you to common sense.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

maybe you haven't seen the vid of Mitt prattling on about the glorious benefits of buying slave labor camps in China. he thinks the fences are to keep people out. 

SECRET TAPE OF MITT ROMNEY TALKING ABOUT BUYING A SLAVE LABOR CAMP BACK IN BAIN DAYS. - YouTube

For Romney and the typical vulture capitalist, this is a wet dream:  endless numbers of cheap laborers ready to fill assembly-line positions  which are unencumbered by unions, safety regulations, and basic right  for workers. In such factories humans are reduced to cattle in order to  extract the maximum profit. A Foxconn executive expressed the general  sentiment of corporate capitalists when he referred to his workers as  "animals" earlier this year.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

Foxconn chairman likens his workforce to animals


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 5, 2012)

maybe you missed my last post? you should read that. you are really starting to look like a crazy bag lady on here.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 5, 2012)

Z499 said:


> do your job right and dont act like this jackass then you wont have to worry about losing your job. when i work, i do what im supposed to do and i do it right. i dont care if you dont like me or not, kiss my ass and let me do my job.
> 
> trashman rage on hidden cam - YouTube



Oh dam! Lmao!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> maybe you missed my last post? you should read that. you are really starting to look like a crazy bag lady on here.



i'll take my kind of crazy over the kind where people trust Romney's position on anything. and yea i'm aware what Maine sets it's minimum wage at. too many businesses around here actually do pay enough to laughably refute claims of how it would wreck businesses to pay people a livable wage or provide insurance.

and you're starting to look like a nasty little insulting cunt that can't deal with anyone having a differing opinion.


----------



## Intense (Oct 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> garbage men get paid very well and they should be. it's nasty but very important work. i think if it were YOUR job being threatened it might not be such a big laugh. the lack of empathy today is disgusting. oh hahahahaha people are scared of losing their jobs. i guess if that doesn't bother you any Romney is your man. good luck paying some private company to do as good a job hauling your trash as cheaply as what we all pay now




Only LW could completely not see what the message is in this video and turn it into something completely different. And for that I salute you!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

the hug shit n all that is dumb but the real guts of the vid is people scared to lose their jobs. excuse me for ignoring the weird delivery but still recognizing the bottom line.


----------



## Intense (Oct 5, 2012)

I need an autoreply facepalm.gif to your posts.


----------



## Bowden (Oct 5, 2012)

This has to be the lamest political crap that I have seen in some time.


----------



## dogsoldier (Oct 5, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> garbage men get paid very well and they should be. it's nasty but very important work. i think if it were YOUR job being threatened it might not be such a big laugh. the lack of empathy today is disgusting. oh hahahahaha people are scared of losing their jobs. i guess if that doesn't bother you any Romney is your man. good luck paying some private company to do as good a job hauling your trash as cheaply as what we all pay now



Honestly LW, what the hell does this have to do with anything?  I said the guy in the video was a whinny bastard because the Romney's don't associate with him.  That is all.  Rich people have been pissing on the backs of the working class forever.  Nothing is going to change it.  If you were to become very rich suddenly, you will never be accepted into their world, PERIOD!  Your kids may in time, but you, never.  So, why get all fucked up over the fact that rich folks don't necessarily kiss the staff's asses?  Do the best you can, take care of you and yours, and tell the rest of the world to kiss your ass and move on.

And I swear to God, you could make an anti-Romney statement out of a tuna sandwich.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

i have friends who are richer than romney. he isn't even that rich. i didn't think the guy was saying romney didn't care so much because of not hugging him etc but because he's going to eliminate a lot of jobs like his.


----------



## ihatethesesns (Oct 5, 2012)

When the fuck did $250m become not that rich??? Then I guess him paying $1m in taxes last year because he aint that rich is ok with you. 

You're like those women that wake up and are just waiting for a man to say white just so you can shout no BLACK.... LMAO


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

it certainly is not rich enough to make me dislike him. i would never dislike anyone for anything other than the content of their character. unless maybe it was being able to smell their foul body odor.


----------



## ihatethesesns (Oct 5, 2012)

I think I have a solutions to make peoples heads stop hurting from reading your political post. Can you add a pic to every political post? I mean you did some good work in the ginger thread


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

ihatethesesns said:


> I think I have a solutions to make peoples heads stop hurting from reading your political post. Can you add a pic to every political post? I mean you did some good work in the ginger thread



how's this


----------



## ihatethesesns (Oct 5, 2012)

....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 5, 2012)

lol i just thought i should have gave him boobs.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 6, 2012)

Seriously one of the dumbest commercials I've ever seen. Hands down.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 6, 2012)

the message got lost in the dumbness.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 8, 2012)

there is no message its an ignorant guy trying to get 15 mins of fame. He probably makes GREAT money working in San Diego. I would like to see what his income is.


----------



## DOBE (Oct 10, 2012)

Dear Mr. garbage man, I have some bad news it's not you personally, Romney hates all niggers,sorry bro, but if it's any consolation Little wing wants to give you a blow job.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

let's just hope this isn't the face of Romney's budget cuts.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> let's just hope this isn't the face of Romney's budget cuts.



I agree.  Hopefully he'll start with your town though, seeing how you spew so much hatred for him.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

My town can take care of itself and it's not like I personally write the articles. Don't kill the messenger.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2012)

Again isnt public waste mostly funded by the county not the federal gov't. Public disposal should be done at the county level not presidential level. Federal gov't should regulate how every thing is properly disposed of safely and ethically, but its the countys job to regulate the trash. If this is a priority of the president we are all fucked because we have so much bigger shit. 

Also when did he mention any thing about gutting trashmen? The garbageman was just pissed he didnt get a good game. Should I go high five every one that is doing there job? When was the last time a patient at my facility high fived me for making sure our network was stable.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2012)

When was the last time I got high fived for producing Almonds that is used under blue diamond?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> When was the last time I got high fived for producing Almonds that is used under blue diamond?



*high five* 


by the way you guys are HORRIBLE at defending your candidate. the best way to refute this garbage man stuff is with Romney's own words_"During my campaign for governor, I decided to spend a  day every few weeks doing the jobs of other people in Massachusetts.   Among other jobs, I cooked sausages at Fenway Park, worked on asphalt  paving crew, stacked bales of hay on a farm, volunteered in an emergency  room, served food at a nursing home, and worked as a *child-care  assistant.  I'm often asked which was the hardest job - it's child care,  by a mile.''*_




_ *"One day I gathered trash as a garbage collector.  I stood on that  little platform at the back of the truck, holding on as the driver  navigated his way through the narrow streets of Boston.  As we pulled up  to traffic lights, I noticed that the shoppers and businesspeople who  were standing only a few feet from me didn't even see me.  It was as if I  was invisible.  Perhaps it was because a lot of us don't think garbage  men are worthy of notice; I disagree - anyone who works that hard  deserves our respect."*

_​
Read more:  Mitt Romney doesn't care about garbage men (except when he tried doing their job and said he respected them) | The Daily Caller
​

with supporters like you who needs enemies.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm gonna have to switch sides just to give this guy a fair shot 






a picture paints a thousand words. i uncovered the tip of the iceberg on good Romney stuff even made a thread about it but it's way too easy to keep his supporters arguing dumb stuff for them to point out the shit that could win this election for him. bitter bickering will never accomplish what shining a light on the good in a person will.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2012)

No reason to defend him, I would vote for Hitler over Obama. You do a good job every day posting up Liberal bullshit every day for me to thank God I am an Republican


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

and that attitude isn't helping him win.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 10, 2012)

both sides are digging in and throwing stones. No one is gonna switch sides over this dumb shit. All these campaign ads are aimed at the undecided who most of them wont vote anyway. If I was undecided I would want a good reason why I should go not reason not to vote for the other guy.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2012)

Obama supporters believe he is a caring person but Bio Chem is the ONLY person I have seen actually stand up and say you are wrong, that Romney is a good, kind, and generous man. Saying he is a good man means more than saying he is a good business man. People indeed might switch side if a light is shone on a man's good deeds rather than his bad ones. Those people in the middle are there for a reason.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 10, 2012)

I really could care less how caring you are to your freinds and family or even strangers. I want to know you can perform. If you can do your job thats all I need to know.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Obama supporters believe he is a caring person but Bio Chem is the ONLY person I have seen actually stand up and say you are wrong, that Romney is a good, kind, and generous man. Saying he is a good man means more than saying he is a good business man. People indeed might switch side if a light is shone on a man's good deeds rather than his bad ones. Those people in the middle are there for a reason.



Obama is far from caring. He has not accomplished any thing at all


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i have friends who are richer than romney. he isn't even that rich. i didn't think the guy was saying romney didn't care so much because of not hugging him etc but because he's going to eliminate a lot of jobs like his.




Wow I smell some serious bullshit seeping from your liberal mouth. "he isn't even that rich". Sound like what a lower class dog shit picker upper at the local dog park might say . Romney's loaded 250+ mill, you probably 'heard' of a neighbor on your block who had a friend who's great uncle had a hundred thousand nickels...maybe quarters. Romney will create jobs, he's a business man. Your faith in this President is discusting, you trust in a certified failure. If I continually shit on your face everynight and told you your hair smelled lovely, you'd probably still believe it 4 years from now. "There will be jobs...there will be jobs...were gonna create jobs...change is coming...we have a plan...my plan is simple...the jobs are coming soon...look a job...shit we lost a few million...fuck yeah 6 more jobs....GD! lost a million more!...i promise change and jobs...who needs a job? plenty to go around...fuck! were losing jobs..damnit BUSH!...and fuck herbert hoover too!....damn altitude is killing me!" -Obama 2008-2012 verbetum


----------



## btex34n88 (Oct 12, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Obama supporters believe he is a caring person but Bio Chem is the ONLY person I have seen actually stand up and say you are wrong, that Romney is a good, kind, and generous man. Saying he is a good man means more than saying he is a good business man. People indeed might switch side if a light is shone on a man's good deeds rather than his bad ones. Those people in the middle are there for a reason.



Romney gave 30% of his income to charity...but yeah..such a dick and not caring! Obama want's to destroy our country by raising taxes and fucking up every single plan he trying to bring forward. The guy is a pathetic piece of trash. Now listen...Michelle, I know you think you have to defend you husband, but you need to understand that when you fail year in and year out...you fuckin quit! I know your michelle obama, quit lying to everyone. You practically blow him everytime you post


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> No reason to defend him, I would vote for Hitler over Obama. You do a good job every day posting up Liberal bullshit every day for me to thank God I am an Republican



Obama slow-jammed the news, Hitler slow-jammed the Jews


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 13, 2012)

^^^ anti-semite


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 13, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the more people who lose their jobs the more desperate they become and the better Mitt's chance to abolish minimum wage and have people working for peanuts.


not sure if everyone is worth minimum wage, I'm sure more people would have jobs if they didnt have to pay the greeter at walmart the same pay as the person stocking shelves at night.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2012)

btex34n88 said:


> Romney gave 30% of his income to charity...but yeah..such a dick and not caring! Obama want's to destroy our country by raising taxes and fucking up every single plan he trying to bring forward. The guy is a pathetic piece of trash. Now listen...Michelle, I know you think you have to defend you husband, but you need to understand that when you fail year in and year out...you fuckin quit! I know your michelle obama, quit lying to everyone. You practically blow him everytime you post



dear god can you comprehend anything you read? i wasn't saying the good stuff about Romney isn't out there it is. i have found and posted more good stuff about him than anyone else on im . i'm saying his supporters aren't doing it. it was not hard to completely blow the garbage story to bits by posting a photo of him actually doing the job and accompanying article where he is  giving compliments to the people who do it for a living. an Obama supporter had to be the one to post it. that doesn't say very good things about his supporters.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> not sure if everyone is worth minimum wage, I'm sure more people would have jobs if they didnt have to pay the greeter at walmart the same pay as the person stocking shelves at night.



no one gives a flying fuck about jobs you can't survive on. what the fuck seriously? you want to be a nation of homeless people with pocket change? 

some automotive shop put out a help needed sign an they hired 2 of 35 applicants because most can't pass a drug test. legalize pot and more people get hired. people aren't going to stop smoking it. prohibition doesn't work. not saying they would have hired all 35 but if uncle sam didn't have his nose up a man's colon about what he does in his leisure time more people could get work.


----------



## DOBE (Oct 13, 2012)

little wing said:


> no one gives a flying fuck about jobs you can't survive on. What the fuck seriously? You want to be a nation of homeless people with pocket change?
> 
> Some automotive shop put out a help needed sign an they hired 2 of 35 applicants because most can't pass a drug test. Legalize pot and more people get hired. People aren't going to stop smoking it. Prohibition doesn't work. Not saying they would have hired all 35 but if uncle sam didn't have his nose up a man's colon about what he does in his leisure time more people could get work.


lol. Now thats funny and so true, make that shit legal and maybe those silly ass mother fuckers south of the border will stop cutting each others heads off over that shit


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 15, 2012)

I believe that MJ should be legal, but seriously if you do not have the will power to quit enough to pass an initial drug test you are worthless. Most employeers only drug test once, so if it is that important to you to get a job get clean past the test and smoke when your off hours. The problem is most people I know who smoke, smoke through out the entire day. Before work, during lunch breaks and ect.


----------



## longworthb (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> dear god can you comprehend anything you read? i wasn't saying the good stuff about Romney isn't out there it is. i have found and posted more good stuff about him than anyone else on im . i'm saying his supporters aren't doing it. it was not hard to completely blow the garbage story to bits by posting a photo of him actually doing the job and accompanying article where he is  giving compliments to the people who do it for a living. an Obama supporter had to be the one to post it. that doesn't say very good things about his supporters.


I've seen you post nothing but shit on Romney and praise to your god obama. U might have said a few nice things about him but nowhere near as much as negative


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 15, 2012)

^^ it is more important for her that rich people give high fives to people for doing their jobs. Or should they also tip them as well?... What happened to working because its your job... I know in other countries you tip them they will actually get pissed because they feel that it is disrespectful. 

I tipped a Vietnamese lady after she made the best PHO I have ever had. She thanked me and gave my money back. Told me if I want I can put it in the jar to help a local boy with cancer, but it is her job to make sure she serves us food. That she should not expect any thing extra for just doing her job. I was blown away and put a 20 in that jar.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 15, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> ^^ it is more important for her that rich people give high fives to people for doing their jobs. Or should they also tip them as well?... What happened to working because its your job... I know in other countries you tip them they will actually get pissed because they feel that it is disrespectful.
> 
> I tipped a Vietnamese lady after she made the best PHO I have ever had. She thanked me and gave my money back. Told me if I want I can put it in the jar to help a local boy with cancer, but it is her job to make sure she serves us food. That she should not expect any thing extra for just doing her job. I was blown away and put a 20 in that jar.



It has to do with wealth envy and the entitlement mentality.  My neighbor has more shit than I do so give it to me NOW!


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 15, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> I would vote for Hitler over Obama




I think that about sums up most republican's attitudes...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> It has to do with wealth envy and the entitlement mentality.  My neighbor has more shit than I do so give it to me NOW!



thinking a working man shouldn't still need food stamps isn't an entitlement mentality. i don't envy wealth i just detest the fat pigs at the trough paying their workers slave wages.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> thinking a working man shouldn't still need food stamps isn't an entitlement mentality. i don't envy wealth i just detest the fat pigs at the trough paying their workers slave wages.



Are they paying slave wages or are the slaves pissing away their money on multiple $100 cell phone plans, $50 cable internet, $100 satellite, $60 video games and as much car payment as their paycheck allows?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

Walmart workers band together for better wages, affordable benefits

"If she could figure out how to live in her car, Janet Sparks would.


The 52-year-old makes $11.60 an hour as a front-of-the-store manager at a  Louisiana Walmart and says she struggles to pay for basic necessities,  let alone her $600-a-month rent.

In the two years since OUR Walmart's creation, Walmart (WMT)  has twice raised the number of hours that part-time employees need to  qualify for health benefits. Wage caps begun about six years ago block  raises for some longtime employees in the same jobs. And some workers  say the company's work-scheduling system limits their hours below what  they need to qualify for benefits and produces such widely varying  schedules that it's difficult to take a second job to make ends meet."

Big corporations fucking over the workers is not good for America. No, these fat greedy pigs do not deserve more tax breaks and what ones they have now they should lose.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Walmart workers band together for better wages, affordable benefits
> 
> If she could figure out how to live in her car, Janet Sparks would.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, but if you're 52yo and make $11/hr as cash register manager at walmart, that is no fault of the Walton family, Romney or fat cat millionaires.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

yea. she should go back to school and get an educations so she can get at the end of the line of educated people that can't find work.  plus how the hell is someone that can't afford a luxury like a phone supposed to afford college?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> yea. she should go back to school and get an educations so she can get at the end of the line of educated people that can't find work.  plus how the hell is someone that can't afford a luxury like a phone supposed to afford college?



@ 52yo she has had 30 years to get a fucking clue about life and its obvious she hasn't.  She can be a door greeter until she falls over dead like many of millions in her generation will.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

some people jealous of Romney's wealth

Obama guest list: Clooney, Streisand, Downey


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> @ 52yo she has had 30 years to get a fucking clue about life and its obvious she hasn't.  She can be a door greeter until she falls over dead like many of millions in her generation will.




so you have no respect for those not willing to work and no respect for people working either. if Romney wins I can't wait to laugh my ass off when reality hits the people thinking they are in his vip club when they are not.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2012)

Romney still has not given his garbage man a BJ. Pretty sure Romney must be the anti-christ.




heavyiron said:


> Just when I think the left has played out their "Romney is evil" cards, they show up with this ad, featuring some dude who claims to pick up Romney trash. Yes, Romney garbage man is in this video
> complaining that "...I know my body's going to break down. Mitt Romney doesn't care about"
> 
> Seriously, do you care or know who your garbage man is? I don't know who they are, yes they offer a good service that I pay for. Does the fact that I don't know about them and bake them brownies or run out and hug them at 5 am in the morning make me evil? Apparently so if I'm Mitt Romney.
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

you might want to check back some in the thread again. there's a much better response to the whole garbage man thing.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> by the way you guys are HORRIBLE at defending your candidate. the best  way to refute this garbage man stuff is with Romney's own words_"During  my campaign for governor, I decided to spend a  day every few weeks  doing the jobs of other people in Massachusetts.   Among other jobs, I  cooked sausages at Fenway Park, worked on asphalt  paving crew, stacked  bales of hay on a farm, volunteered in an emergency  room, served food  at a nursing home, and worked as a *child-care  assistant.  I'm often asked which was the hardest job - it's child care,  by a mile.''*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

try n keep up


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you might want to check back some in the thread again. there's a much better response to the whole garbage man thing.



Would you please go give Romney's garbage man a BJ??? I'm afraid he might have a nervous breakdown if you don't.

While you are at it please blow the mailman and newspaper boy too.

K thanks!


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

it seems to me more democrats argue the points and more republicans resort to being abusive and ignorant.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> it seems to me more democrats argue the points and more republicans resort to being abusive and ignorant.



Which one are you?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Would you please go give Romney's garbage man a BJ??? I'm afraid he might have a nervous breakdown if you don't.
> 
> While you are at it please blow the mailman and newspaper boy too.
> 
> K thanks!



the one that didn't spew this shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

"The Mitch McConnells and John Boehners and Eric Cantors just can't seem  to help themselves. These guys and their right-wing supporters regard  deep pockets like Christy Walton and Sheldon Adelson the way little  girls regard Justin Bieber ... which is to say, with wide eyes, slack  jaws, and the drool of adoration dripping from their chins." ~ Stephen King


----------



## longworthb (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

longworthb said:


> I've seen you post nothing but shit on Romney and praise to your god obama. U might have said a few nice things about him but nowhere near as much as negative



i didn't write the stuff i just shared what i thought was relevant.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> ^^ it is more important for her that rich people give high fives to people for doing their jobs. Or should they also tip them as well?... What happened to working because its your job... I know in other countries you tip them they will actually get pissed because they feel that it is disrespectful.
> 
> I tipped a Vietnamese lady after she made the best PHO I have ever had. She thanked me and gave my money back. Told me if I want I can put it in the jar to help a local boy with cancer, but it is her job to make sure she serves us food. That she should not expect any thing extra for just doing her job. I was blown away and put a 20 in that jar.



telling a lie a million times doesn't make it a fact. i don't give a rat's ass no one high fives anyone for doing their job. i give a fuck a person working 40 hours still needs food stamps. we do not need more tax laws or anything else that drools on the dick of the rich at the expense of the laborer.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 15, 2012)

that garbage man isnt on food stamps.. 

also every one is incharge of their own life, destiny or what ever you call it. If you site there and wait for some one to hold your hand in life you will fail. So yes if a 50 year old is uneducated making 11$ an hour, complains she can't get a better job then she should have thought about that 30 years ago before she decided to smoke that crack and drop out of school. Or she should have thought about that at 30 years old and went back to school because I know F/A will pay for every ones education that is poor. There is a homeless person at our city college you can't tell me he is paying his bill lol. Yet he is still getting his education...

Those are all excuses, every one who ever makes those excuses will never have money and will never be successful. I guess there are different types of people in life. People who want to depend on others and people who will take action in their own hands.

All I hear is fucking excuses plain in simple. People cant find work because of the 1% no bitch you can't find work because you smoke weed every day, your uneducated, and lazy. You didn't listen to your teachers when they said do your home work and study.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> the one that didn't spew this shit.



You seem frustrated. Maybe the AG crew can come over and give you a good gang banging.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

and how many college grads are un or underemployed? 

you keep bitching about your dead trees. why not just suck it up and get over it? why should anyone give a rat's ass about your problems? or do you think maybe people should get together and fight bullshit they think is bullshit?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You seem frustrated. Maybe the AG crew can come over and give you a good gang banging.



you spend way too much time thinking about this.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 15, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you spend way too much time thinking about this.



Good point....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

can't say i mind


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 15, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> It has to do with wealth envy and the entitlement mentality.  My neighbor has more shit than I do so give it to me NOW!



i really wonder if Romney is SO smart why he ONLY has 250 million at his age?

[h=1]Youngest Billionaires In The United States - Forbes 400[/h]

No. 1: Dustin Moskovitz - Brian Solomon Top Dollar - Forbes

It has *nothing* to do with wealth envy. Try that one on Barbra Streisand...


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i really wonder if Romney is SO smart why he ONLY has 250 million at his age?
> 
> *Youngest Billionaires In The United States - Forbes 400*
> 
> ...



He's $250 million smarter than that dumb 52yo woman working at walmart now isn't he?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> so you have no respect for those not willing to work and no respect for people working either. if Romney wins I can't wait to laugh my ass off when reality hits the people thinking they are in his vip club when they are not.



She deserves a pat on the back for being employed?  Then go pat her on the back.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> you spend way too much time thinking about this.



I've got my number.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> He's $250 million smarter than that dumb 52yo woman working at walmart now isn't he?



smart enough to be born with a silver spoon in his mouth.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Walmart workers band together for better wages, affordable benefits
> 
> "If she could figure out how to live in her car, Janet Sparks would.
> 
> ...


she filled out the application and excepted the salary they offered her. She could have said no I dont except those terms. Now that wlmart employs her she is complaining. She's lucky they hired her, not skill and 52yo. She could be making less, I pass by hundreds of farm workers everyday that are mexicans making $5 an hour piking strawberries, some hard backbreaking work with no benefits.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> and how many college grads are un or underemployed?
> 
> you keep bitching about your dead trees. why not just suck it up and get over it? why should anyone give a rat's ass about your problems? or do you think maybe people should get together and fight bullshit they think is bullshit?



So your saying you don't give a shit about food prices and one of our biggest exports for the united states that makes money? You would rather give out free phones, money and ect to the lazy but Almonds being one of the largest exports to China and other ag related items are affected by this ie poultry, cattle, tomatoes, grapes and ect but who gives a fuck about what feeds our country right. You make no fucking sense at all. Farmers are the ones feeding this fucking country providing food for your ass to eat. You fuck over the farmers guess what you pay more for food and then what you cry more for the gov't to help you.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 16, 2012)

Everyone wants to be a victim and nobody wants to accept personal responsibility anymore.  

Kind of reminds of someone saying its Bush's fault.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> smart enough to be born with a silver spoon in his mouth.



And this makes any well to do child a bad person? That is some fucked up shit. Next you are going to support the fair share law; atlas Shrugged and LW would get along swimmingly.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Everyone wants to be a victim and nobody wants to accept personal responsibility anymore.
> 
> Kind of reminds of someone saying its Bush's fault.



Yep.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> she filled out the application and excepted the salary they offered her. She could have said no I dont except those terms. Now that wlmart employs her she is complaining. She's lucky they hired her, not skill and 52yo. She could be making less, I pass by hundreds of farm workers everyday that are mexicans making $5 an hour piking strawberries, some hard backbreaking work with no benefits.




this isn't Mexico.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2012)

oufinny said:


> And this makes any well to do child a bad person? That is some fucked up shit. Next you are going to support the fair share law; atlas Shrugged and LW would get along swimmingly.




no but it's bullshit to try and say he is a self made man.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> no but it's bullshit to try and say he is a self made man.



Harvard law and business school at the same time; when you do that while raising kids come talk to me. Haters got to hate.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 16, 2012)

I just can not comprehend this way of thinking. Some one goes out and takes out 200k in student loans busts their ass to get a ph.d in a field. Works years as an intern  Making nothing but in the outcome makes 200k a year after 15 years of busting their ass. Then the poor thinks its their job to provide for them... That makes no sense at all to me. Why is it my duty to provide for people who are not self motivated. Why do people who are willing to work hard and bust their ass to make 100k plus suddenly responsible for other people? 

I say make one foundations period that supplies food. Food that is strictly for nutrition not for satisfaction. The foundation will give basic training and education to help achieve a high school degree or technical job. If you receive any help period from them you have to site through the training and provide signatures for a representative from the organization where you are submitting applications with. If you fail to pass the drug test and the minimal applications submitted you are cut off for a month. If you fail two times you are cut off for 6 months and the third time you will be cut off for life. Its tough love, it works. Let people suffer for being lazy.

My first years in the Navy I worked an average of 14 hours a day making 1200 a month. Lived on the ship with no luxuries. I earned my way via promotions and work ethic to make more money and to move off the ship. We award people for laziness in this country and crying. We should only award the hard working and the willing.


----------



## troubador (Oct 16, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> she filled out the application and excepted the salary they offered her. She could have said no I dont except those terms. Now that wlmart employs her she is complaining. She's lucky they hired her, not skill and 52yo.



No kidding, when you don't have much to offer don't expect much in return. You can complain about working for slave wages but what skills do you have that makes you qualified for anything other than slave work? Not only that but slave wages + government assistance in the U.S. means a two bedroom apartment with a 47" LED TV, an Iphone, and a late model car.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> so you have no respect for those not willing to work and no respect for people working either. if Romney wins I can't wait to laugh my ass off when reality hits the people thinking they are in his vip club when they are not.



kind of like all the poor people that thought once Obama was elected he was going to make their house payment for them? what a fucking joke.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2012)

a month later and every one is still screaming about the mosquito and petting the hyena


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> a month later and every one is still screaming about the mosquito and petting the hyena



You are seriously out of your mind in thinking that Romney is dangerous to America while Obama is simply a pest. 3 years after taking office Obama can't show a single thing that he has improved. why in the hell would anyone think 4 more years make a difference with this guy? Romney is actually about service. The hardest thing to donate is ones personal time, and Romney donates that, and money in spades compared to Obama.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 16, 2012)

*?*Mosquitoes worldwide infect around 250 million people with malaria. About 2-3 million people die from it. The remainder of the diseases that mosquitoes carry kill in the hundreds of thousands

There is no reliable data on Human Deaths from Hyena Attack. Either too few, or not recorded.

I will take my chances with the Hyena...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2012)

bio-chem said:


> You are seriously out of your mind in thinking that Romney is dangerous to America while Obama is simply a pest. 3 years after taking office Obama can't show a single thing that he has improved. why in the hell would anyone think 4 more years make a difference with this guy? Romney is actually about service. The hardest thing to donate is ones personal time, and Romney donates that, and money in spades compared to Obama.



no, that's not the point of mosquito/hyena at all. the amount of a person's taxes that goes to care for the less fortunate is so unbelievable small in comparison to what goes to feed the fat wall street pigs more more more etc. the poor are not the ones chewing off our legs or ruining our economy. you tell me that people will step up and care for their needy... who? the same people pissing and moaning about doing it now? and do not even give me those who will not take care of themselves blah blah. we could shoot* all* of those people tomorrow and still not be anywhere *near* finding a solution to the deficit or anything else. a guy comes into the er with his brain hanging out of his head and a hangnail... why the hell is everyone screaming about the hangnail? yes it sucks and hangnails hurt like a bitch but it's NOT the biggest problem he is facing.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2012)

Romney is Bush on steroids. His tax plan is far more extreme. He wants to give millionaires an average-average!-tax cut of $250,000. The same plan would add $3 trillion to the deficit over a decade.  Haven't we tried this before, and didn't it help lead-along with  massive deregulation, which Romney also promises to pursue-to the  biggest meltdown in 80 years?


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Romney is Bush on steroids. His tax plan is far more extreme. He wants to give millionaires an average-average!-tax cut of $250,000. The same plan would add $3 trillion to the deficit over a decade.  Haven't we tried this before, and didn't it help lead-along with  massive deregulation, which Romney also promises to pursue-to the  biggest meltdown in 80 years?



pretty sure you are talking about the deregulation that occurred during Clinton's term? you are hopelessly lost


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> Romney is Bush on steroids. His tax plan is far more extreme. He wants to give millionaires an average-average!-tax cut of $250,000. The same plan would add $3 trillion to the deficit over a decade.  Haven't we tried this before, and didn't it help lead-along with  massive deregulation, which Romney also promises to pursue-to the  biggest meltdown in 80 years?



 fuck yeah president on juice is an instant win for me


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2012)

now i know why you bastards like Romney. what he is going to do about equality in the work force for women is let us off early to go home and cook dinner. 

yes he actually said that.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 16, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> now i know why you bastards like Romney. what he is going to do about equality in the work force for women is let us off early to go home and cook dinner.
> 
> yes he actually said that.



Allowing her to work less hours than her counterparts to be with her kids... yes, he's such an asshole.  You skew facts to suit your need its ridiculous.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 16, 2012)

women want equal not special treatment. equality should respect a father's importance in his child's life just as much as a mother's. equality should mean you get hired on your merit not to meet a quota of blacks or women etc. what part of the word equal confuses you?


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> women want equal not special treatment. equality should respect a father's importance in his child's life just as much as a mother's. equality should mean you get hired on your merit not to meet a quota of blacks or women etc. what part of the word equal confuses you?



Bullshit.  Any sociology or economics class will tell you other wise.  They typical woman in the workforce wants to/is going to work less hours than the typical male because the typical woman is taking time off to get the kids to the dentist, fuck off on the kids field trips, pick the kid up from football practice and be home with the sick kid.  If they want equal pay they can work equal hours.

And you left out the part where men and women generally hire on that same pay scale, its once the men work harder/more over time in any given position, they rightfully make more money than their female counterparts who show their true colors over time in a position.  

Want equal pay regardless of performance?  Get a union job.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 17, 2012)

um i do daycare for women and families where both parents work. this is not the case.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> um i do daycare for women and families where both parents work. this is not the case.



she is right. her statistical data collected from her clients at her local daycare is truly enough to fully evaluate the entire population in regards to females in the work place. I work in a facility that is probably 90% women (orthopedic facility) You have no clue how many times i hear I have to leave early or I have a medical appointment and ect. Men statistically are the bread winners, now there are some women who are the bread winners but overall you can ask any women if she would be ok making all the money and dating a man that will just work part time to care for the kids. Most will say no thats my job or just give you a funny look. Most women (not all) depend on the man to produce the income, plain and simple. 

If this is not the case show me any women who would give up there maturity leave to get back to work and allow their husband to have the time off to care for the newborn. Their maybe like 1% that would do that. What drives me crazy is most the girls that I work with that get pregnant have no desire to come back to work and plan on quitting once their off maturity leave.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2012)

this isn't the only job i have done and i have never seen any woman i worked with request to sway from a regular workday for child related stuff. if women are doing that they do not deserve equal pay and i'd hire another women or man that understands what a choice to work is. do the job or fuck off. how is that for equal rights? special rights isn't doing anyone a favor. people want serious workers. if you need flexible hours get a flexible job and accept flexible pay. most of my moms would probably like to get off early but would rather make a full day's pay. i have never had one tell me they were stupid enough to request it. daycare providers can do the doctors appts, shuttle to practices etc when arrangements are made or even tend a sick child so the parents doesn't miss work. those kind of providers cost more but are worth it to women who are serious about their jobs. maybe it's a Maine thing but i have never seen people not understand they are signing on for what a job actually requires.


----------



## bio-chem (Oct 18, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> . What drives me crazy is most the girls that i work with that get pregnant have no desire to come back to work and plan on quitting once their off maturity leave.



fact


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2012)

as it should be.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2012)

i'd like to see wages high enough so we can go back to a parent actually doing the work of raising their kids. i think kids are better off that way.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 18, 2012)

12 Things Not To Say To A Stay-At-Home Dad


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 18, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> i'd like to see wages high enough so we can go back to a parent actually doing the work of raising their kids. i think kids are better off that way.



I have no kids but i feel that I would make enough money to do that.. As a man I feel it is my responsibility to work my ass off even if it means have multiple jobs to be successful. You don't get rich begging...


----------

